# Our very first farm Newsletter....



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

I just sent out our first farm newsletter.

I tried a free trial of it and am really not sure about the service, but please check it out and give me any suggestions you may have.

http://ymlp.com/zj9bty

I like the idea of a newsletter, but I'm thinking that maybe I should just send it out through my own email service rather than paying for a newsletter service.

Any thoughts on this? Anyone else send out a newsletter?


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

That is a really good newsletter. Very interesting, informative and friendly.


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Faith said:


> Where are you located?


We are outside of Staffa between London and Stratford.


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

You're only a few hours from me.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't know about a newsletter service but I did take a look and I like your newsletter. maybe add a few more photos? It was interesting, good news and said what your farm offers. Very nice - good luck with it!


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

All I can say is wow....stunning newsletter. You really set the bar high with quality. 

Newsletter - you should find a free option. Moore's Law.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We did a farm newsletter when we first moved to our farm, just used microsoft word on our computer, made them really look nice though. The newsletters were a really big hit, it's been several years and people are still asking for more!  But we just got to busy to keep doing it...


----------



## TonyM (Dec 29, 2011)

I like your newsletter. Like someone else said, maybe add more pictures. I think having a newsletter is a great idea. It keeps customers thinking about you so the occasional buyer or someone who is interested but isn't a customer yet will be more likely to buy.
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

MailChimp has a free option. It's really a nice option. Your newsletter is great-- congratulations!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicely done Panther!


----------

